

Who will get the Turing Award in 2030? - pai1009
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/notes-from-the-lab/who-will-get-turing-award-in-2030

======
a3n
Sort of a tangent, but it occurs to me that a computer winning the Turing
Award would be the ultimate way to pass the Turing test.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_test](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_test)

